# Finally found the world's biggest idiot! (PC'ing his G5...)



## jocknerd (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is the world's biggest idiot. Make sure you don't have a weak stomach before viewing this:

http://overclockers.com/tips1133/


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jan 27, 2004)

this link is getting me anywhere....


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2004)

same here


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 27, 2004)

It's  http://overclockers.com/tips1133/

Some imbecile vandalized a G5 to turn it into a wintel abomination.


----------



## drunkmac (Jan 27, 2004)

hahahah wow. i got sick reading that...so sad.


----------



## WeeZer51402 (Jan 27, 2004)

wow what a moron...


----------



## Randman (Jan 27, 2004)

I had to e-mail this genius.



> Dude, you must be on crack.
> 
> re: http://overclockers.com/tips1133/
> 
> ...



his e-mail is cheeseburgerzx@hotmail.com. all I can say is wow. Let's hope he never produces offspring.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 27, 2004)

One problem: so far, VPC still won't run on a G5.


----------



## eric halfabee (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes it is a waste, but he does praise the workmanship of the Apple product "First I removed the fans, ductwork and the board. I had to disassemble part of the case - it's held together with star head screws. I have NEVER seen a finer made case."

And he gave the G5 parts to his Mac friend, so he can't be that bad.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 27, 2004)

I feel sick! 

At least he gave the innards to his Mac friend. I'd love to be so lucky to be the recipient of those parts - that might stop me from bashing his skull against a brick wall! 

I saw the before picture and could not scroll down to look at what he did! I finally did and it was worse than I thought. 

What a dolt!


----------



## bobw (Jan 27, 2004)

His Mother must be so proud. I hear she works at Apple


----------



## pds (Jan 27, 2004)

Seems he wasted his 15 minutes in the limelight. The site is so busy my connection was refused.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2004)

Mind you, I like mods, but this is the most useless, dumbest (not even good enough to be called a) mod I have ever seen in my life.  I hope this is just some troll trying to get a rise out of some Mac users....it would be more tolerable.  What kind of idiot would do that???  Well, now we know what kind.

Heck, if he wanted a Dell he could have just told his parents that he wanted the Dell and have the Mac returned.  No need to do that to a good rig.


----------



## Arden (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow.  What a jackass.  If you don't want an Apple, kindly let your parents know that, and sell the thing!  I ought to take his PC's and put PPC chips into them... then again, that would probably make the PPC chips depressed.


> Its too bad Apple decided to mount the board on the opposite side, because you can only fit a Micro ATX board due to the location of the slots. I considered cutting out the entire back and doing a total swap with my old Dell PC, but I think it would have ruined the over all look to the case.


Well no shit, they didn't think you'd try to gut it and make some Frankenstein PC monster out of it.


> When I showed my friend, who happens to love Apple, he looked sick. He did not say anything to me. He just put his hands on his head and was in shock. I wish I had a picture of that.


Sadist.


> Its a good thing my parents dont know anything about computers, because Im sure they would be really angry if they knew what I did. I have to say that I'm happy - I can keep on using XP.


Yeah, I bet they'd be pretty pissed.  I bet they'd take it back and sell it off or something.  Too bad you're stuck in the dreamworld and haven't awoken to reality.


> I use it mostly for Internet, ripping music/DVDs and pissing off my friend.


This is probably the worst part.  He took lots of time and energy to turn a G5 into a PC only to do stuff the G5 can do much better.  What a dumbass.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 27, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> One problem: so far, VPC still won't run on a G5.




still there are other virtual machine emulators that would have done the job on the G5. alot of them would have been free to if he felt like installing linux on it.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2004)

I couldn't agree with you more, Arden.  I keep thinking about it and it just burns me up inside.  Kind of like those Dell laptops in my office that would probably give you some nice 3rd degree burns on your lap. ::ha:: 



			
				Arden said:
			
		

> Wow.  What a jackass.  If you don't want an Apple, kindly let your parents know that, and sell the thing!  I ought to take his PC's and put PPC chips into them... then again, that would probably make the PPC chips depressed.
> 
> Well no shit, they didn't think you'd try to gut it and make some Frankenstein PC monster out of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2004)

great! Now I come back and see so many posts and still the link doesn't work. Could anyone tell me what's there to see or finally post a working link? tnx!


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> great! Now I come back and see so many posts and still the link doesn't work. Could anyone tell me what's there to see or finally post a working link? tnx!



I'm sure it will be back up soon (unless they're using IIS and Windoze.  )

Trust me, you will get a sick feeling in your stomach.  When I saw and read what he did, and what he ended up with, I literally got a sick feeling in my stomach!  Like I had swallowed a brick!  Such a shame!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 27, 2004)

Oops! My mistake! Now I got the correct link.
God.. this guy must be crazy. What has he done with the Mac parts? Maybe I can finally slaughter my pc and give it a good end with those mac viscera


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 27, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> Oops! My mistake! Now I got the correct link.
> God.. this guy must be crazy. What has he done with the Mac parts? Maybe I can finally slaughter my pc and give it a good end with those mac viscera



You would end up with a better machine.     I've been wanting to do that with some Mac parts and an ATX case.  I haven't priced out the final outcome, so it might not be worth it...but it's an option.

The author says that he gave the parts to a friend of his.


----------



## voice- (Jan 27, 2004)

Now, if only he could give those internals to me, I'd GLADLY re-assemble it in a Chieftech fulltower...


----------



## mr. k (Jan 27, 2004)

*pukes all over everything in disgust*


----------



## Trip (Jan 27, 2004)

*points to title*

You guys need to retitle this thread or something.


----------



## nb3004 (Jan 27, 2004)

maybe this could be a very lucrative market for apple, they could sell G5's to pc modder's then they could take out the G5 innards and give them to mac people or whatever and put there crap amd systems or whatever, $2999 a case, im sure you could find some idiots to actually do this 

this is the kind of guy who wants apple's style but not ease of use and power


----------



## Trillian (Jan 27, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> *points to title*
> 
> You guys need to retitle this thread or something.



Yeah, or atleast get someone to towel off mr.K's vomet.  

<sorry, couldn't resist!>


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 27, 2004)

I would give money to see what his parents would/did say about this stupid project!  I this kid thinks he smart, but  he could have sold it for most of it's original value on eBay. Then built himself his Windoze gaming machine. I say this because i know in my heart, the gaming aspect of a PC made him do this abomination.


----------



## Randman (Jan 27, 2004)

He did respond to my e-mail. He denied being on crack. Says he owns an iPod and just doesn't like OSX. ... I'm still not too sure that he didn't sniff glue or something. A G5. Why?


----------



## Trip (Jan 27, 2004)

Trillian said:
			
		

> Yeah, or atleast get someone to towel off mr.K's vomet.
> 
> <sorry, couldn't resist!>



I was pointing to my personal custom title. Right above my avatar.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 27, 2004)

FOR SALE: 1 G5 Case, no innards, clean and ready to install PC crap into it, $3,000. Will ship as soon as your check clears, buy a G5 and an empty PC Tower with your money, and move all the parts over. 
No, really - I would! Seriously! Try me!


----------



## pds (Jan 28, 2004)

Funny thing is the part of the g5 i like least is the case...

The innards are a work of art, but the case still looks like a cheese grater.


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

A sleek, elegant cheese grater, you mean. 

Trip, maybe you should call yourself the world's secong biggest idiot or something. 

- - - - -
rm -r -f /United\ States/Washington/Redmon/Microsoft


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 28, 2004)

If in a dictionary with pictures in it, one may search for the word stupid, idiot or something similar, there for sure, he will find that guy's pictures!


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 28, 2004)

Well burning your arm is one thing, but eviscerating a G5 to put in wintel guts....

That's blasphemy!


----------



## bobw (Jan 28, 2004)

Nah, I think I saw Bush's picture when I looked up idiot. This guy must be number 2, and so Trip would be number 3


----------



## Randman (Jan 28, 2004)

Bush never scrapped a new G5 to stick a dell in there. No. 1 with a bullet. Hall of Fame if he branded himself as well.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2004)

Holy cow .. I'm SHOCKED.

Who could do THIS?

http://www.overclockers.com/tips1133/

he for sure goes to hell when he dies .. oh wait, he is a pc user already. The same thing ..    ::sleepy::    ::alien::


----------



## bobw (Jan 28, 2004)

Gia
You're a little late on this one. I merged your thread into this one.


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 28, 2004)

i just noticed bobw. limited time online now, cant have opened all threads i wanted to see. ups.


----------



## phatcactus (Jan 28, 2004)

Holy god, relaaax y'all.  The boy don't like your OS of choice; boo hoo.  I was all gonna rush to this cat's defense and give him mad props as someone who took something and tweaked it out to make something they really like, but then I saw that he put damned green raver glowstick lights inside the case, thus making it the most unoriginal and boring mod in the universe.  Shame, really.

What is with modders putting lights inside their computers?  It's been done.  I wanna see a case that shoots flames, or recycles glass, or is made of jello or something.  WHERE IS MY JELLO CASE?


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2004)

Just for craps and giggles, check this out (if you haven't already)... 

http://www.spymac.com/gallery/show_photo.php?picid=346&size=big

Even THIS would not be as bad as the G5PC abomination.

PS: weird that the poster uses a G4-ish case design and refers to it as a G5.


----------



## Arden (Jan 28, 2004)

I've seen that before...  "G5" sounds and flows better than "G4" I think.  Even if it is a G4.

Cactus:  MacAddict printed a letter from someone whose B&W G3 case got melted in a fire.  It still works fine, but it looks like it could be Jello...


----------



## MikeXpop (Jan 28, 2004)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Just for craps and giggles, check this out (if you haven't already)...
> 
> http://www.spymac.com/gallery/show_photo.php?picid=346&size=big
> 
> ...



Take a look at the copyright date on that sucker.

All I can say is that the guy is a moron. And it looks hideous with the green light. Though I would like to see what it would look like with a blue light.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 28, 2004)

MikeXpop said:
			
		

> Take a look at the copyright date on that sucker.



That would make sense.    Had to REALLY look to find the copyright,


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.overclockers.com/tips1133/

You have GOT to be kidding me!

Someone got a Dual 2.0GHz G5 as a gift from their parents, but wanted Windows XP.  Instead of returning the G5, ebaying the G5, or getting Windows to run on the G5, they gutted it! 

What did they install?

A Biostar micro ATX board, Athlon XP 2200, SCSI, 36GB HD, and onboard video because the board has no AGP.

Now, I don't think this was done to disrespect the Mac, they have good things to say about the construction, but really!  I mean, sell the thing!  They gave the parts to a friend for free, which is nice, but whoa!  I know the case is cool, but is it worth $3000.00 to you?  I mean, if they ebayed a CPU, or the Mobo, they could have purchased the Athlon 64 system they wanted with serial ATA to get use out of the 160GB drive it shipped with.

I'm just in shock.  If I got a $3000.00 PC, I'd just return it, I'm sure my mother would be pleased more that I got something I could use for the money she spent on me, rather than taking a $2700.00+ bath.

One question:  Should this be moved to "How To"?


----------



## speedfreak (Jan 28, 2004)

Check this thread World's biggest idiot


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 28, 2004)

"How to"? What, How to be an... (I'm sure we all can feel in the blank creatively)

Why care, it's a nice mod, and he is happy with his computer, so thats all that matters.

I mean it is a nice case, i didn't care too much for the G5 till i worked on one.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 28, 2004)

I always thought I'd get a blue light for a G5 if I got one.

Now its sad.  I have an Athlon 64 sytem here, with 160GB SATA drive, 40GB ATA drive, Windows XP Pro, optical outputs, FireWire, USB 2.0, 10/100 LAN, 10/100/1000 LAN, nVidia GeForce 3Ti graphics, 1GB PC2700 DDR, custom mirrored case with blue LED installed.  It gets some use, for goofing and programming, but not like my TiBook does at all!

I would have GLADLY shipped him my entire PC for the Dual 2.0GHz G5.


----------



## Go3iverson (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, filling in the blank creatively is exactly why I was thinking this should be in "how to"  

I'm not so sure its a nice mod even.  I mean, nothing about it was ultra creative, unless you consider scrapping $3000.00 in parts your parents bought you to create a below average PC.  I mean, c'mon.  Ebay some parts and get AGP and an Athlon 64 CPU in there at least!  I'm just not getting how someone can be A-OK with losing that type of money and sheer power to downgrade.  I'm not saying downgrade because its a PC, its a simple fact that a dual 2.0GHz G5 should smoke a single Athlon XP 2200+ system with onboard video none the less, any day of the week.


----------



## iMan (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm lacking words <state of shock>

Viktor


----------



## applewhore (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm afraid I hope his parents DO find out what he did...

Instead of being honest, telling his parents what he'd really like and probably gaining their complete understanding, he took a superb $3,000 computer and completely f***ed it up... 

he then posted his "mod" on the web for all to see...

Why?  Because he like pissing off his Mac friends...

pathetic...  I really hope he gets busted.


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 28, 2004)

why do i get the feeling someone will snitch on this kid, lol. Come on, it was his, how does his parents not find out on their own... now that should be the question.


----------



## applewhore (Jan 29, 2004)

my parents wouldn't have a clue that a Dual G5 isn't meant to emit blue light through the grille...

perhaps his don't either?!

also, perhaps they don't know that the G5 normally operates on OS X?!?

who knows?

he's still a useless git...


----------



## Urbansory (Jan 29, 2004)

I mean as far as the mod process, you would think they would know something was going on. Then again, why did they buy it anyway, since he wanted a Dell, which is a lot cheaper. Ok, enough with this, this isn't worth my time no longer.


----------



## fuzz (Jan 29, 2004)

the green lighting effect and the whole thing he did reminds me of the Borg in Star Trek ...


----------



## Salvo (Jan 29, 2004)

Having been a PC Modder, and spending severaly hundred dollars on cooling equipment and rice, when I could've spent the same money upgrading the CPU. I kind of know why this kid would've done it. However, He is still a complete Git. A few years ago, someone in my Modders Group had is Blue & White G4 burn out just outside of Warranty. He dumped a Dual CPU P3 in the case and it was ran reasonably well.

Ripping the guts out of a Complete Working system is a bit silly. To replace it with a cheap system is Completely Unexcusable. I hope his Mummy and Daddy take his toy off him, and ground him 'Til he's out of High School.

BTW The Mods are pathetic. My sister could do a better job than this, and she can't even use a Screw Driver, let alone a Dremel.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 29, 2004)

I think the main point here is he could have returned the G5 and gotten *TWO* friggin' *maxed-out* Dells.

What a waste of DNA

I hope his parents buy him iLife '04 for his birthday and want to see all the great stuff it can do.


----------



## Veljo (Jan 29, 2004)

This guy is stupid. Seriously. Nuff sed


----------



## soulseek (Jan 29, 2004)

Urbansory said:
			
		

> Why care, it's a nice mod, and he is happy with his computer, so thats all that matters.



i dont really care bout what he did. if he wants to bee an idiot i dont care.
his parents could buy him a BMW and he could put a mitsubishi car engine in there., i still wouldnt care..

im just jealous of the idiot's friend. he said he gave all the G5 parts to him. why could i not have such a dumb friend ?


----------



## btoth (Jan 29, 2004)

cybergoober said:
			
		

> I think the main point here is he could have returned the G5 and gotten *TWO* friggin' *maxed-out* Dells.




Yes, he probably asked for a Dell, his parents probably thought they were getting him something much faster but didn't know the difference between Macs and PCs... he says his parents know nothing about computers in there somewhere.  But right, he could have told his parents Thank You, but... this won't work for me.  Return it within the Apple time limit and pay a re-stocking fee and get his maxed-out Dell (which he probably wouldn't use because he says he only uses internet and email   ) and save his parents money.  It's dumb to even have a PC in a G5 case... that's like people with Honda's putting BMW M3 logos and grills on their cars.

Basically he's a spoiled jerk.  But his friend apparently made out well, if he can find a way to make use of the parts without the case it was designed to work in.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 29, 2004)

Hell, he could have sold the G5 parts on ebay or something and at least put some _decent_ PC parts in there.

Again I say, what a waste of DNA


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2004)

2 things:

1) This guy's so smart, he turned an awesome Mac into a crappy PC, then _posted about it on the Internet_ with a part about _how mad his parents would be if they found out._  I mean, it's not like they could ever run across it when it's _available to the entire networked world!_  Geez...

2) Exactly what is his friend going to do with a bunch of G5 intestines?  Unless he also has a G5, I doubt he'll be able to do much with them.  The mobo won't fit a G4, the hard drive is Serial ATA, the video card is 8x AGP... etc.


----------



## gerbick (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd like to have his mac motherboard and processors.


----------



## fryke (Jan 29, 2004)

He could buy an 1.6 GHz G5 and put the mobo and stuff into that.  Still cheaper than to buy a dual 2.0 GHz G5. ;-) Although I guess it's some work, too...


----------



## Arden (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, but he'd still have to buy a new computer to use what is basically free upgrades.  Oh well, I guess I'd do the same thing in his place...


----------



## mindbend (Jan 29, 2004)

I wish I lived in a world where money was meaningless. Apparently $3,000 doesn't even register with this guy.


----------



## Stridder44 (Jan 29, 2004)

appearently alot doesnt register with him..


----------



## wstotler (Jan 29, 2004)

OMG. Head-shakingly amazing. Thanks for posting this one.


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

For those who haven't read the other, less popular thread on this topic:

The Overclockers forum followups: one two three[/list]


----------



## lnoelstorr (Jan 30, 2004)

There's ben a note added to the site. Apparently it was all a prank.



> Ed NOTE: I just received this email from Andy:
> 
> "I have been feeling a little guilty about causing so many people out there to have nightmares, depression and sickness from my little joke. The reaction of people word wide has blown me away. I never intended for such a thing to happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## hulkaros (Jan 30, 2004)

The stupidity of the Dark Side has NO end! It is surely unlimited... 

Read that site again! Now, that "smart guy" says that it was all a joke or something! 

Nice joke, Einstein! Next time just explode a dozen G5s, some XServes, the VT cluster or something in a video and not just in pics! 

Unfortunately that "smart" one didn't get that the joke was on him all those days as well as that not only he was buried from Mac users for his stupidity but from his fellow Dark Side Sith Lords too! 

Andy the G5 killer he says? Nah! Andy the Jacka$$ more likely! 

And they call us brainless...


----------



## mindbend (Jan 30, 2004)

I love it!

That is truly hilarious. I'm always game for a good hijinx. Normally I like to think I'm a little more on top of pranks like this, but I fell for it completely.

A+

p.s. I wish I had time to pull of pranks like that. That would be so much fun.


----------



## cybergoober (Jan 30, 2004)

I think he really did that, then when he got all the emails pointing out how utterly stupid he was, he decided to "come clean".

Either way, he's a complete tool.


----------



## Randman (Jan 30, 2004)

I agree with cybergoober. How many people know of a place to get a G5 shell?


----------



## mr. k (Jan 30, 2004)

Especially because G5's are so new nobody is gonna have a completely fried motherboard and scrap thw whole thing...
Sounds just like a really, really, embarrased and nervous guy trying to impress someone.


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 30, 2004)

> How many people know of a place to get a G5 shell?



I'd be willing to bet SOME are out there.  There are always mishaps in shipment, merchandise falls of trucks, gets dunked in water, trucks catch fire.  The aluminum case would survive any of those, but the guts wouldn't.   Maybe he's gotten hold of a shipping casualty.


----------



## Arden (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, someone said something on the OC forum that you can get a G5 case from Apple for $300 as a service part, so that might be where the shell came from.  Then they said that it's a hoax because of the inconsistencies in the stories, which the addendum backs up.   Now someone thinks it's not a hoax because the first pic shows the insides of the G5, but if you look closely you'll see that the optical drives are different, meaning those are two different computers.


----------



## DJ Dylan (Feb 2, 2004)

Ughhh....jesus that makes me sick. What a waste.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Feb 2, 2004)

i found it pretty interesting...heh....they had yet another mod.... where someone put an x-box into a dually g5 

http://sinisterthumb.com/xtremeG5/

 there you go....more crying shall proceed


----------



## twyg (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh this is a riot. Apparently this guy was trying to be funny too. Unfortunately lightning didn't quite strike twice.

Personally, if you want to go and take the mac case and put some PC in, go ahead... just throw me the old parts. 

People do this just to inflame, as Andy's "I was just playing a joke" e-mail explains...

So think before you e-mail these people... What good does it do to the mac community for us to jump down these people's throats... It only gives us all a bad name. :|



			
				Total Konfuzion said:
			
		

> i found it pretty interesting...heh....they had yet another mod.... where someone put an x-box into a dually g5
> 
> http://sinisterthumb.com/xtremeG5/
> 
> there you go....more crying shall proceed


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah, I heard about that one from [H]ardOCP.  Even those MacHaters thought this was lame. LOL!


----------



## iMan (Feb 2, 2004)

It got me.. come on people.. don't be so embarrassed just be cause we got so fired up about this whole thing. I thought it to be quite a funny prank played on us 

Viktor


----------



## applewhore (Feb 2, 2004)

iMan said:
			
		

> It got me.. come on people.. don't be so embarrassed just be cause we got so fired up about this whole thing. I thought it to be quite a funny prank played on us
> 
> Viktor


you're right!

the xbox one is even better!


----------



## cockneygeezer (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pure fucking sacrilege!*

(The strong language needed to be said)


----------



## zagam (May 27, 2008)

At least sse2, 3dnowext, etc. work on AMD. Getting AltiVec (Velocity Engine in MacSpeak) to work on G5 was problematic.

Now that should generate some traffic!

(No problem at all with AltiVec on my G4. I don't own an x86 apart from an iMac. The rest are powerpc or sparc.)


----------



## nixgeek (May 27, 2008)

zagam said:


> At least sse2, 3dnowext, etc. work on AMD. Getting AltiVec (Velocity Engine in MacSpeak) to work on G5 was problematic.
> 
> Now that should generate some traffic!
> 
> (No problem at all with AltiVec on my G4. I don't own an x86 apart from an iMac. The rest are powerpc or sparc.)



Necro-threading, I see... 

Well, in retrospect it looks as though the "modder" was foretelling the future.   Seems like the point is moot in this day and age.


----------



## Viro (May 27, 2008)

zagam said:


> At least sse2, 3dnowext, etc. work on AMD. Getting AltiVec (Velocity Engine in MacSpeak) to work on G5 was problematic.



Why doesn't Altivec work on the G5? It has an altivec unit too.


----------



## nixgeek (May 28, 2008)

Viro said:


> Why doesn't Altivec work on the G5? It has an altivec unit too.



I read elsewhere that Altivec on the G5 was implemented in software while it was hardware-based on the G4.  Not sure about the validity of this, but it might explain why he had Altivec problems with said app on the G5.

Again, I'm probably dead wrong on this and I'm leaning more on the side of me being erroneous, but that's what I've read.


----------



## zagam (May 28, 2008)

Viro said:


> Why doesn't Altivec work on the G5? It has an altivec unit too.



The short answer is because it was broken on the G5.

Apple had separate special hand crafted libs for the G4 and G5.

This did not help with own code generated by gcc tree-ssa branch gcc4.

IBM have since fixed this in POWER6 which is great for Linux on sys p users. The G5 iMac was the affordable 64-bit POWER machine, but for people running their own code the altivec was not much use.

The 32-bit G4 has a fully functional altivec.  2 GiB ought to be more than enough for any body.  Hang on, didn't some say that about 640 MiB in relation to the 8086?

Gcc4 has no trouble generating code for Core 2 or the AMD for that matter.  It is SSE that is similar to altivec. Apple could support both x86 and POWER if they wanted to now that IBM has the GHz which is what normal desk top apps need and altivec now works.

Any way have just been watching videos on my Idiot Inside iMac running Mac OS ¡X86! The stunt for told the future and now Apple really do contain x86 (Core 2) and amd64 (Core 2 Xeon).


```
Transition              Architecture     Solution
CISC to RISC transition 680X0 to PowerPC Fat Binary
RISC to CISC transition PowerPC to X86   Universal
```


----------



## aicul (May 28, 2008)

I think this young man has a serious frustration of not being able to tell parents what he really likes and dislikes.

I am saddened for parents who actually made a marvelous gift to their child and child did not appreciate it for what it was.


----------

